# Who is responsible for blogs.freebsdish.org?



## rainer_d (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

I generally like the site, but there's no "feedback" link etc. My problem is that the pages look like this:





Is this something I have to fix on my side? And how?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 9, 2013)

You can probably change it in your browser. If you are using Firefox, then go to Edit -> Content -> Advanced -> Character Encoding. Some sites still use the old Western.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2013)

He has his charset to UTF-8 so he must be encoding things wrong. In any case, if you go to the home page, you can find his email address: http://blog.xbsd.org/myself

What? No way to insert a link?


----------



## rainer_d (Dec 9, 2013)

OK, it looks like this:




I assume this is correct?


----------



## fonz (Dec 9, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> What? No way to insert a link?


If you mean inserting hyperlinks (including mailto) into your posts, the LINK, URL and EMAIL tags should work. In fact, hyperlinks _should_ be detected and converted into clickies automagically _[sic]_.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 10, 2013)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> OK, it looks like this:
> 
> I assume this is correct?


Firefox will set itself to whatever encoding he declares on his page and fall back to what you have set there if it can't figure it out. He has his set to UTF-8 so that's why I said the problem is on his end and not you. I get the same issue in Chrome.


----------



## flz@ (Dec 15, 2013)

There was an issue with the mysql MySQL tables encoding. I've converted all of them to utf8 UTF-8 and all seems good now. Please let me know if something isn't working properly.


----------

